# How Does it Feel to be Locked Out?



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Federal Government is doing nothing different to you than is being done by private property owners who have property with streams and rivers running through them. The water and the fish belong to the people, yet our local government is being influenced by money to keep the public from using legal and historical public easements to recreate on Utah's rivers and streams.

We have seen in Utah what happens when private interest groups influence the legislature to overturn a Supreme Court ruling that recognized the people's right to use the water and wildlife lawfully owned by the people.

Now, it is going one step further with the Feds telling us what lands, parks, and recreational areas we can and cannot use.

I hope this Federal shutdown has given you a bad taste in your mouth and you will all get involved with the legislative session in Utah this year and let them know you will not be locked out of what is lawfully given to you as a citizen of Utah.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

whats that saying again??


A gubberment big enough to provide everything, is big enough to take it all away.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HighNDry said:


> The Federal Government is doing nothing different to you than is being done by private property owners who have property with streams and rivers running through them. The water and the fish belong to the people, yet our local government is being influenced by money to keep the public from using legal and historical public easements to recreate on Utah's rivers and streams.
> 
> We have seen in Utah what happens when private interest groups influence the legislature to overturn a Supreme Court ruling that recognized the people's right to use the water and wildlife lawfully owned by the people.
> 
> ...


Uh... is there something preventing you from starting a successful business, earning millions of $$$ and buying your own hunting / fishing ground?

-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Uh... is there something preventing you from starting a successful business, earning millions of $$$ and buying your own hunting / fishing ground?
> 
> -DallanC


That will be the exact sentiment of our state legislature when/if they get the federal land back and auction it all off to developers. I'd rather have it locked up temporarily than sold off forever.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Uh... is there something preventing you from starting a successful business, earning millions of $$$ and buying your own hunting / fishing ground?
> 
> -DallanC


So, you think it is OK that the government locked us out of public land?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> So, you think it is OK that the government locked us out of public land?


I've been out on "public" land a ton the past few days... I've yet to see any restriction, gate or anything to impede my access. We've had a great time out on Nat Forest and BLM lands.

-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I've been out on "public" land a ton the past few days... I've yet to see any restriction, gate or anything to impede my access. We've had a great time out on Nat Forest and BLM lands.
> 
> -DallanC


Try walking along the lower Provo river. Locked up tight.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i hear Bear River Bird Refuge is a wonderful rest pond right now. 

Ironic thing is, in the past umpteen years of hunting that place, i have been checked a grand total of six times. I question what exactly does it take, (manpower wise) to switch on the motion activated gate, patrol a select few open to hunting areas, and maybe run some water gates?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Uh... is there something preventing you from starting a successful business, earning millions of $$$ and buying your own hunting / fishing ground?
> 
> -DallanC


You made my point for me. Wildlife, fish, water, and air are things that are usually held in common for the citizens. When we allow those with all the money (and not everyone can have millions or you wouldn't have anyone cooking your hamburger for you or serving your face at a restaurant) to control the things we should have in common, then hunting and fishing become a rich mans pursuit. We see this already happening and it is keeping lots of young people from getting interested in outdoor activities.

Do you really want to see all the lands sold off and locked up or have access fees so that only those with wealth can enjoy them? Thankfully for us some of our past presidents saw fit to make a few National Parks and recreation areas so all the public can enjoy them.

I guess you would be fine with PETA becoming so big and powerful that they use their money to legislate you from hunting and fishing because they feel it is unethical treatment of animals. What's to stop them from making it happen? That's their American Dream.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

The thing that caused may Europeans to immigrate to America in the 1700s and 1800s was rich land owners treating them like serfs. (Serfs, people who use others private property).
Is Utah a free country or an Oligarchy?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I've been out on "public" land a ton the past few days... I've yet to see any restriction, gate or anything to impede my access. We've had a great time out on Nat Forest and BLM lands.
> 
> -DallanC


Once Utah gets control of it, you will see it being sold of to the Japanese and Chinese investors. It's already happening dude. Enjoy the hunting and fishing while you can. Peta is also increasing in membership and financial strength. What's to stop them from buying up natural resources and locking you out? Some things need to remain in common for all to access--fish and wildlife for hunting and fishing should be common resources.


----------

